# Use of the internet in your dojang?



## Makalakumu (Feb 24, 2008)

How do you use the internet in your dojang?  I ask this question because the use of the internet is so ubiquitous and it really is a powerful learning tool for the martial practicioner.  I can envision people having websites, discussion boards, and perhaps even a separate room from the training floor where SMART technology could be employed.  Of course, I'm a teacher IRL, so I think about these things.  So, what do you do?


----------



## JoelD (Feb 25, 2008)

I just created a website for my SBD studio a few months back along with a discussion forum (link is in my profile if youre interested in seeing it). Not a whole lot of the studio members are posting on a regular basis yet but alot of people check it often to keep up to date on gup testings, regional events etc. As far as it being a training tool of any kind, not really (yet), but it could be once studio members start to post more often. it could easily be a great place for dojang members to help one another. As you said, the internet can be a wonderful learning tool and a great place for information exchange.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 25, 2008)

upnorthkyosa said:


> How do you use the internet in your dojang? I ask this question because the use of the internet is so ubiquitous and it really is a powerful learning tool for the martial practicioner. I can envision people having websites, discussion boards, and perhaps even a separate room from the training floor where SMART technology could be employed. Of course, I'm a teacher IRL, so I think about these things. So, what do you do?


 
I want to start posting more video of youtube... more as a way to show students improvement over time.  Many forums tend to fail with a small number of posters if the topics are confined.  I'm sure there are plenty of ways the internet can be used.  The most useful for me so far has been examples of well performed forms and jujutsu techniques.


----------



## JoelD (Feb 25, 2008)

Videos are something that i am keen on adding to my forum and site. Our yearly regional tournament is coming up this weekend and im going to go out to Best Buy and grab one of those DVD Video recorders and do some major filming while im there. Maybe I'll even catch MBuzzy doing a form or two during the Dan competitions, as he will be in attendance as well,      ;-) After some editing ill be sure and post some of the video on my youtube account as well. I already have one there of one of our second Dans doing his break requirement....   

http://www.youtube.com/user/SooBahkJoel


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 25, 2008)

That's an awesome break!!  I'm dreading that one.

haha, I don't think I'm youtube worthy yet!

Though our DoJang doesn't really use the internet much, aside from basic announcements and posting some files, I relied on it for a long time while in Korea.  People posting video, discussions, history, etc is an incredible way to grow your understand of the arts.


----------



## Makalakumu (Feb 26, 2008)

Was that one board for each holder or two?  I couldn't tell...

Good ideas so far.  I'm just wondering how some teachers present some of the dryer subjects in your class.  How do you talk about thinks like history, lineage, various teachers, etc...

Could the interet be a method for addressing this?


----------



## JoelD (Feb 26, 2008)

UNK, That was one 1/2 inch board on the left and right. The reason he had only one for each foot is that he is only 12 years old. One of the other guys that tested for 2nd Dan at the same time is 17 and he was required to do 2 on each foot.


----------

